
Show HN: Chat without leaving your terminal - pointphase
https://github.com/aviaryan/chattt
======
kinduff
Pretty cool project and it's super cool you used Glitch to host it and share
it.

------
bradknowles
You mean, like irc?

Or e-mail?

Or USENET news?

